# Photoshoot



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Was messing with the old cam today. I have not taken any stills in a while.

This is an ancient 1.3 MP camera!!!

Click to enlarge.


















































Hope you like....Bill


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice shots. What camera? More importantly, what lens?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL. 1999 Olympus 1.3 MP point and shoot. About $15 on ebay usually.

Tank light only, so NO flash and accurate color representation. Slight contrast enhancement only.

Fish have to be very still though

....Bill


----------



## kahlan (Jun 20, 2011)

wow Amazing!!!

just trying to get some pics of my cichlids...and its not easy!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Surprised. guess the VERY still part is the important item.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I also like the convicts.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Cons are HRP x Con hybrids. I cant get rid of them 

I have more all different sizes. Free if anyone wants to pick them up.

...Bill


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *MonteSS*,

Your pictures are quite impressive with no overhead flash. As it seems you have a nice video camera based on the HD quality of your videos, how do images taken as stills from your videos turn out?

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Great photos man.  
Really tough to do with a point & shoot. Takes a lot of discards to get one with the focal point just right without using a D-SLR.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Nice pics! I love that nic.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

phishes said:


> Nice pics! I love that nic.


Thanks. These are my favorite cichlids. The tank is on my computer desk and I never tire of watching them. They are very used to me and interact with me. I have baby Nics and HRP for sale and I ship.

...Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Auballagh said:


> Great photos man.
> Really tough to do with a point & shoot. Takes a lot of discards to get one with the focal point just right without using a D-SLR.


Thanks. Actually this camera auto focus is great. Very generous macro distance from 8-30". I would say these are from 12" or so.

....Bill


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, great pics Bill. Really like the con/HRP.


----------



## mark_niklas (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh beautiful i like this pic very nice pic ...


----------



## Leighfost (Feb 23, 2011)

Great Pics Bill! 
I'm looking forward to my Nics growing up!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

A few more


















































....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful... Is it normal for your male HRP's color to change from the blue to a more pale color? Mine does that from time to time


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Top is the F1 Rio Danli male. He stays blue. He can lose the red fins when he has fry.

Second is the female Con. Mother of the hybrids with above dad.

Third is male hybrib.

Fourth is female hybrid.

Fifth is wild Peruvian Scalare Angel

Last is a young male HRP guarding newly free swimming fry.

....Bill


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, nice fish you have there, but where is the overview pic of the tank ?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

26g Bowfront









46g Bowfront









75g SA









75g CA









Thanks....Bill


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

MonteSS said:


> Free if anyone wants to pick them up.


Some nice fish and great pictures but what's up with this??? Distributing hybrids? Isn't that a little irresponsible! Once you put them out there; you have no control over it; your contributing to the problem.

I know it's not the end of the world; not trying to make such a big deal out of it, but it is doing the hobby a disservice. Regardless if you see cons and HRP as seperate species, regional variants or just different strains, they are significantly different enough that they should be kept seperate. HRP have different striping, different coloration , tend to be smaller and usually less aggressive------all significant differences to aqaurists. I think the vast majority of aqaurists would like to keep the 2 seperate. On top of that, they are very closely related, so that once they are mixed, there is no real way of distinguishing it.

If you don't have a predator that can eat them how hard is it to put them into a bag and throw them into the freezer??? No different then how a fish dies when you go ice fishing. It's quick. If you don't like that you can always buy some clove oil. Fish is the main ingredient in pretty much all our fish foods ----so if anybody somehow sees it as cruel to kill a fish you've got a serious contradiction just by feeding your fish!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

You are right. That is why I gave them away as feeders. I sould not have offered them to the public.

...Bill


----------

